# My case mod..



## AyanChoudhury (Dec 14, 2013)

So this is my budget case mod..
The case is a Zebronics Pace and is highly modded..
It even runs on a dual Psu setup to help power all the bells and whistles required..



please say how's it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 14, 2013)

what did you use to install front panel fan?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

AyanChoudhury said:


> So this is my budget case mod..
> The case is a Zebronics Pace and is highly modded..
> It even runs on a dual Psu setup to help power all the bells and whistles required..
> View attachment 12959
> ...



Wow its looking so cool. Dual PSU! Why? I am using 300R with a Side Panel but not like yours.Does the fans wires on the side panel obstruct anything in your case.If it is not so then I will also do it.In 1 word its awesome looking Cabinet MOD buddy.
Congrats.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks cool  What did you use to cut the front panel.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Awesome mod 


harshilsharma63 said:


> What did you use to cut the front panel.



 It can be done by drilling holes first and then cutting by Jigsaw or Side cutter( they are like can openers)
Source : Mechanical engg. Student


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Awesome mod
> 
> 
> It can be done by drilling holes first and then cutting by Jigsaw or Side cutter( they are like can openers)
> Source : Mechanical engg. Student



I was thinking of using a hot knife


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 24, 2013)

@OP: 

well done!!


----------

